# Google Android (Smartphone OS)



## Lenny (May 9, 2010)

We don't seem to have a thread for Android which, nearly two years after it's release, I think is a crime! 

I want this thread to serve as an education for people who might be interested in upgrading to a smartphone that isn't an iPhone (I don't see Symbian^2 or BlackBerry OS 5 as smartphone operating systems. Symbian^3 and BlackBerry 6 are, but neither have been released yet), and for discussion between Android users.

---

Android is Google's smartphone OS (technically a software stack, but we'll let that slide for now). It's an open platform (unlike Apple's iPhone OS) and you'll find it on scores of phones from companies like Motorola, HTC, Samsung and Sony Ericsson.

Android 2.1 (Eclair) is the current release, which most Android phones are running or being upgraded to (with the exception of older phones such as the G1 and HTC Magic - ROMs are available, though).

Android 2.2 (Froyo) is due within a couple of months and, if the reports are true (Apps on the SD card, fixing the fragmentation of the platform), I'm rather looking forward to it.

Are there any other members with Android phones? I've got an HTC Hero (still on 1.5) and, since last Thursday, an HTC Desire (running 2.1) which I've rooted.


----------



## Lenny (May 19, 2010)

If anyone is interested, today and tomorrow is the Google I/O event.

You can follow their Twitter feed for updates: Google I/O (googleio) on Twitter, or watch the keynotes live on YouTube: YouTube - GoogleDevelopers's Channel

The reason I post it in here is because at one of the keynotes (hopefully), Android 2.2 (Froyo) will be announced! 

5pm BST, 9am PDT.


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2010)

Well, nothing yesterday (though it was a pretty interesting keynote... until they moved onto the more corporate development things about an hour in). In fact, nothing at all about Android yesterday - today it must be, then! There was a bit of a tease, too - apparently Google have a little surprise for us today! Ooooh.

Anyway, still on Android, Gingerbread (probably 2.5) is rumoured for Q4 this year, so Froyo will probably be out at the end of June/start of July.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/20/android-gingerbread-is-planned-for-q4-2010/


----------



## AE35Unit (May 22, 2010)

I have a Google/HTC G1 which is a great iPhone alternative, with a slide out keyboard. At upgrade time tho i wont be getting the G2 as it does away with the keyboard and goes touch screen only, which I'm not keen on.


----------



## Lenny (May 24, 2010)

As always seems to happen, the next HTC Android phone has been discovered in some source code - it's got a screen resolution of 480x800 (probably a 4.something inch screen) and a QWERTY keyboard. Currently named the "HTC Vision".

HTC 'Vision' finally bringing high-end QWERTY to Android? -- Engadget

Rumoured for T-Mobile, my guess is that it will be a slightly-changed European version of the beautiful EVO 4G.

You might be in luck, AE!

---

In other news, Google _did_ announce Android 2.2 (Froyo) on Thursday, and it was amazing! The Android segment of the keynote blew me away - the things they've done are wonderful, and some of the features on the cards for future updates make me wish I can travel forward in time.

In Froyo, then:

* They've updated the Dalvik VM with a JIT compiler. In layman's terms, the phone runs like the stink! On average there's a 2 to 5 times increase in speed running apps.
* Updated Microsoft Exchange support.
* The JavaScript V8 engine in the browser! The browser is a lot quicker.
* USB and Wireless Tethering - now you can use your phone as a modem and give internet access to up to nine other devices.
* An updated Market, with an "Update All" button and the ability to set apps to update automatically
* Ability to move apps to the SD card (if they support it).
* Flash 10.1 and Adobe AIR support!

There are also some cool new APIs and updates to the voice recognition software, and a number of minor changes here and there (colour in Gmail for labels, for example).

Android 2.2 Froyo: everything you ever wanted to know -- Engadget
Android 2.2 Screenshots: Our Favorite Features in Froyo

I can't wait to get it! I'm tempted to root my Desire with a stock 2.2 ROM (without HTC Sense, shock horror!) as soon as it's available.

---

The 45-minute Android keynote, well worth the watch (over 20 demos of no features, I think it is):






Vic Gundotra is a very good speaker.


----------



## Hassan I Sahba (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a Desire running Android 2.1 and love it


----------



## Lenny (Aug 3, 2010)

Got the OTA update to Froyo on Sunday just after 1pm and had a rooted version running by 6pm!



> * They've updated the Dalvik VM with a JIT compiler. In layman's terms, the phone runs like the stink! On average there's a 2 to 5 times increase in speed running apps.
> * Updated Microsoft Exchange support.
> * The JavaScript V8 engine in the browser! The browser is a lot quicker.
> * USB and Wireless Tethering - now you can use your phone as a modem and give internet access to up to nine other devices.
> ...



Can't say I've noticed the first two yet (though apps do install a lot quicker), but the rest of the list is true, as is labels in Gmail (and multiple inboxes).

Another cool feature I've been playing with is the Android Cloud to Device Messaging (AC2DM) - using a Chrome extension and its Android app (Chrome-to-Phone), I can send links and maps to my phone with a click. It's almost instant!

All in all, I'm enjoying Froyo. My phone is more responsive, and it runs better in general. I'm looking forward to Gingerbread. 

The finalised changes, if anyone is interested:

Android 2.2 Platform Highlights | Android Developers


----------



## vector7 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lenny, are you an Android developer?

Just thought should ask. Anyway, is the Android OS that good? Not exactly a n00b but still, iOS seems to have a better integration of the multi-touch. Or is it the other way around. I am thinking of getting an Android based phone and the only one within my price range uses Android Eclair - v2.1 I guess.. Any answers?

V


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 17, 2010)

My other half recently got a Samsung Galaxy Apollo, runnning Android 2, which isn't half bad for a Samsung! I'm due an upgrade in february but not sure what to get, but I do want android again-either that or a Nokia C series using Ovi store


----------



## Lenny (Oct 17, 2010)

An Android Developer as in one who develops Android (i.e. a Google employee) or one who develops apps using Android? I dabble in the latter and sorely wish I was the former! 

As time progresses, Android gets better. It's so much faster and smoother now (2.2) than it was two years ago with the release of the G1. With each new update, Google releases new features (in 3.0 - Gingerbread - we'll see better voice input, an improved browsing experience and music streaming, as well as a number of UI and performance enhancements) to add to the overall experience.

I imagine iOS has better multi-touch integration, but that's because Apple have been optimising for over three years and only have to cater for one device.

Availability of devices, and their expense, very much depends on your location. I've got a fairly good idea about the UK market, and an idea about the American market, but I can't really give god advice for other markets, I'm afraid. Where do you hail from?

Looking at later Android releases, with Gingerbread we'll probably start seeing the higher spec devices updated to the very latest releases of Android, whilst the lower, entry-level devices will stay at one release and not get updates.

However, all is not lost - Google are starting to split the stock apps away from the operating system. The idea is that the core OS will run on every device, whether they're entry-level or a flagship device, and the apps that require faster processes and more RAM will be available to those devices that meet the specs.

---

AE - two new phones from HTC are worth looking at: The Desire HD and the Desire Z.

The Desire HD is, for all intents and purposes, the European version of the Evo 4G.

The Desire Z is, most likely, the "Vision" (which is linked to further up the thread). It's a QWERTY slider which is being sold as the "G2" in America.

They're both incredibly pretty phones and are due for release on the 22nd (October), or thereabouts. I'm going to see if I can get a Desire HD before the year is out.


----------



## vector7 (Oct 17, 2010)

I am from somewhere in India. The one I've been thinking of getting my hands on is the Samsung Galaxy running Google Eclair (v2.1). So, how are things as an App developer? Tougher than most other operating systems or is it relaxed and simple?

I am not a programmer but I love gadgets and stuff and love to learn about it from a techie's side. By the way, I love where my head is at the moment. Right between a piston and a cylinder head in an engine.


----------



## sloweye (Oct 17, 2010)

After much looking around and price comparison i went for the iphone based on running speed and functions. I think it will be another year or so before the others match them,
I really really didn't want to like it, due to the Apple priceing (way to high) but of all that i tried it was the better all round phone for my needs.

I was going to hold out for the windows 7 phones but after reading you can't do simple things such as cut and paste, i think i'll wait until they sort the bugs and functions out.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 17, 2010)

In terms of writing apps for Android, it's relatively simple - they're all Java based, using the Android API. Seeing as my degree has a huge chunk of Java programming, I'm finding it quite easy.

What I've seen of Objective-C (the proprietary language iPhone apps are written in) is horrible; C wasn't designed to be object-oriented.

As for publishing apps, the last time I looked you needed to pay Apple ~$100 to have them in the App Store, and seeing as you can't cater to the majority without going through the app store (if you jailbreak your iPhone you can install apps from a different source, but few iPhone users know how to jailbreak). Google, on the other hand, ask for ~$25 for the privilege of publishing to the Android Marketplace, but they don't impose the same restrictions - any Android user can tick an option under Settings to allow them to install apps from different sources. Indeed, there are quite a few web-based Android app stores that have sprung up because Google don't restrict developers.

---

Copy and paste wasn't a feature in (the then titled) iPhone OS until around v3, you know.

Windows Phone 7 looks quite nice - there are a couple of features I really like (the search results windows are nifty - if you're searching for restaurants, for example, the first pane is a map and list of restaurants with their addresses, then you can swipe across to get web results, then images, and so on), but some I really don't (namely the total lack of real customisation. You've got a few tiles on your home screen, but that's about it).


----------



## sloweye (Oct 17, 2010)

I've only just joined the 'smart phone' crowd, but like i say i played with some phones my mates owned. Some of the newer HTC's and such didn't even come close to the iphone, mine is a 2g and still out classes alot of the others. 
No doubt the windows phones will catch up, but for now the iOS is by far the smoothest runner i found, but i supose it does make a differance what you are using it for.

(copy and paste is important to me being dyslexic, i makes life easy for me.)


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 17, 2010)

Crikey I could copy and paste on the old Sony Ericsson W850 I used to have!


----------



## sloweye (Oct 17, 2010)

Funny enough i found that out from the app on my iphone that pulls tech news from all the news papers


----------



## vector7 (Oct 18, 2010)

> Crikey I could copy and paste on the old Sony Ericsson W850 I used to have!



That's true, AE35. Even my current phone has copy-paste. But the range of its function is just too low. Can't copy stuff from Java Apps to the main message editor. Really poor in that regard.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 6, 2011)

Well my new phone is a Motorola Defy, with android 2.1 (2.2 coming in april)
The phone is built tough,can drop it onto a hard floor with no ill effects( reinforced shell and gorilla glass)
Comes with something called Blur which I simply disabled (dragged the icons into the bin)
All in all its a fabulous phone with fast browsing and youtube-ability. Needs new version of Flash which will come with 2.2


----------



## Moonbat (Sep 29, 2011)

As I mentioned on the 'shout your happy news' thread, I have just got a smart phone - and about time too. 
It's a samsung galaxy s 2. It's really cool. Running android 2.3 gingerbread. Very slim and stylish.

I am looking for apps though, a smart phone without apps is just a phone, so does anyone know of some good apps? 
Lenny, have you developed any? Where might I find them?


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 29, 2011)

Moonbat said:


> As I mentioned on the 'shout your happy news' thread, I have just got a smart phone - and about time too.
> It's a samsung galaxy s 2. It's really cool. Running android 2.3 gingerbread. Very slim and stylish.
> 
> I am looking for apps though, a smart phone without apps is just a phone, so does anyone know of some good apps?
> Lenny, have you developed any? Where might I find them?



All the apps are on the android market that comes with the phone. Most are free- i have over 100, not paid for a single one!


----------



## Wybren (Oct 3, 2011)

I have recently ventured into the smart phone world and now have a Samsung Galaxy S, so far I like it, it is better than my husbands old iphone3GS (he now also has a Galaxy S) and it is pretty easy to use.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 4, 2011)

> All the apps are on the android market that comes with the phone.


 
I have spent plenty of time on the Andriod Market, but with so many apps it is impossible to check them all. I got an Andriod magazine that pointed out some cool apps to check out, but I was just wondering if anyone has come across some good apps that might have (so far) eluded me.

I'm sorry to say that I actually paid for an app yesterday, it was a ful version of a free one that I thought was cool. My Movies Pro - a db to store a list of all my DVD's (and BRs) in, I can scan in the barcode from each one and it adds a pretty picture of the dvd cover to a bookcase.
I saw some other app that seemed to store all things, not just dvd's but books and cds and what not, but I'm not sure if there is a dedicated book one, it might be useful, and any excuse to use the barcode scanner is all right by me.

My Girl Friend was scrolling through the app market on her new (HTC Sensation) phone and after passing the 500+ mark she asked, 'how many are there?' When I said over 30000 she stopped. If I hadn't said anything she might have carried on into the thousands


----------



## Wybren (Oct 5, 2011)

Moonbat, Goodreads is a free dedicated book app with a barcode scanner.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah, thank you Wybren,
I have the Kindle app (which, as I have a Kindle too is pretty good) but I'm always on the look out for more apps.


----------



## UltraCulture (Oct 17, 2011)

Also Have the Galaxy S II, lovely bit of kit.

Got s few Apps.

The usual freebies

Google Maps 
Google Earth
Google Sky map
Kindle 
Angry Birds
ISyncr(ITunes transfer)
3G Watchdog
NASA

A few Paid
Camera360 Ultimate
Pixlr-O-Matic
Picspeed Wallpapers
Beautiful Widgets


----------

